# Tired of almost being hit by cars.



## Skater mom (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: Hey everyone, I'm the one of my kind, in my town. Everyone addresses me as skater girl. I do bike sometimes. My love is rollerblading. I am 37 yrs old and having the time of my life. Been skating for 4 years now. I cant find a forum for me, however feel maybe I can relate to bikers since I skate with a few of them for distance. What are your normal speeds? Mine is 13 mpr regular pace and up to 20 to 25 full speed. I skate 13 miles a day.
I was wondering if anyone has experienced people in cars, trucks, running stop signs in front of you, swerving at you............... If you have had to ride on the left side of the road for any reason. If anyone carries a gun for PP reasons? Dogs? Or has cars passed your 65 mpr three feet from you? How do most people deal with this crap? I have bought some red tape and the next time I go out plan on making the shape of a target on my back since it seems people are rude and seem to want to hit me!~ I have been hit twice now and run off the road more then once!!!!! Only hard enough to knock the wind out of me and go flying. I cant stop on a dime the way a biker does. Like bikers, do I need to wear flashing lights? Any advice would be appreciated. Skater mom


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

double post


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Rollerblades? It's cool, you're a chick  
*just a little heckling, I'm a skateboarder*

Honestly, if I had to make a recommendation, I'd check out pavedwave.myfastforum.org It's a site that's dedicated to long-distance skateboarding, and has quite a solid group of members that deal with stuff like this daily.

However, most of those guys stick on dedicated multi-use trails, like paved bike paths. When I skate any distance on a road, I either hit the sidewalk (much to my own chagrin) or just stick as far right as possible...I know the legal ramifications; a skateboarder (and a rollerblader) is technically a pedestrian and should be on the left. However, I'm much more comfortable on the right side of the road.


----------



## Skater mom (Dec 24, 2010)

old_fuji said:


> Rollerblades? It's cool, you're a chick
> *just a little heckling, I'm a skateboarder*
> 
> Honestly, if I had to make a recommendation, I'd check out pavedwave.myfastforum.org It's a site that's dedicated to long-distance skateboarding, and has quite a solid group of members that deal with stuff like this daily.
> ...


Oh, its ok.......my blades go faster then your board and dominate more rocks and sidewalks. heehee I have a few boarder friends when I want a day of skating leasure. haha Just heckling u now. lol 
Most skaters of all kinds are free spirited and a bit wild at heart I think. No one understands r infatuation for the sport! Thank you so much for the forum reference. I will look into that! Since I am the only rollerblader in town and some bikers find little interest in me, its nice to find a group with common loves.
I have to travel a ways to get to a river green way and even at that, most people have the same idea as me, alot of traffic.Stroller moms, bikers, people with dogs where Ive been clothes lined with the leash. It is almost safer battling the cars on the road. lol
When I am obeying the "left side" rule of the road as a pedestian, that is when motorist are most angry and I get the "what for" yelled at me. They get the finger.On the whole, I stay on the left side for I dont like not seeing what is behind me. Yikes! However it is the left side where I have been hit. When cars pull out into the road, most of the time, they look left and not right. Jerks!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IMO, skating on the right with a hi-viz belt or planet bike superflash taillight fastened to your waist would make you more visible. I think a skater would have a more difficult time on the road than a bike due to the width that you present to cars. With the motion of skating, it seems like you would need three feet or more of space whereas a bike and rider need about half that. Many states have three foot rules to force motorists to give cyclists room. That's probably difficult with skaters who sway from side to side. Unless you have bike lanes or shoulders wider than 3-4 feet, you'll probably have issues no matter which side you ride on. 

As a favor to those of us who commute on bike paths and roadways, keep the volume down on your headphones (if you wear them) so you can hear us as we pass. I can't tell you how many skaters I have almost run over because they couldn't hear me and suddenly swerved left.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*be safe*

I've done some 10 mile time trials where some skaters came out, too. They had these skates about 2 feet long. I average about 25 mph, and they were about 18 mph. However, "normal" speed, like commuting to work, is more like 18-20 mph.

To be safe(r), focus on visibility and predictability. Wear bright colors and reflective stuff, and use lights if at night, front and rear. Assume drivers are oblivious and have a plan in case they run stop signs or cut on front of you. If you are really concerned about dogs, I'd carry some pepper spray. My tactic is to outsprint them.

I must say, when it comes to bike lanes or paved trails, skaters drive me nuts. Seems like they are effectively about 8 feet wide, unpredictable, and, as someone mentioned, seem to always be wearing headphones and can't hear you shouting right behind them that you'd like to pass. So, my suggestion would be to be aware of what's around you. Using a mirror would help.




Skater mom said:


> :thumbsup: Hey everyone, I'm the one of my kind, in my town. Everyone addresses me as skater girl. I do bike sometimes. My love is rollerblading. I am 37 yrs old and having the time of my life. Been skating for 4 years now. I cant find a forum for me, however feel maybe I can relate to bikers since I skate with a few of them for distance. What are your normal speeds? Mine is 13 mpr regular pace and up to 20 to 25 full speed. I skate 13 miles a day.
> I was wondering if anyone has experienced people in cars, trucks, running stop signs in front of you, swerving at you............... If you have had to ride on the left side of the road for any reason. If anyone carries a gun for PP reasons? Dogs? Or has cars passed your 65 mpr three feet from you? How do most people deal with this crap? I have bought some red tape and the next time I go out plan on making the shape of a target on my back since it seems people are rude and seem to want to hit me!~ I have been hit twice now and run off the road more then once!!!!! Only hard enough to knock the wind out of me and go flying. I cant stop on a dime the way a biker does. Like bikers, do I need to wear flashing lights? Any advice would be appreciated. Skater mom


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

OK, you've gotten some good serious recommendations, so I'll suggest you get this shirt. Lights strapped to the back of your hands is my serious contribution. A side benefit is how well they will light up your middle finger.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lights and bright clothing.

And have lots of fun.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*worse?*



KWL said:


> OK, you've gotten some good serious recommendations, so I'll suggest you get this shirt. Lights strapped to the back of your hands is my serious contribution. A side benefit is how well they will light up your middle finger.


Which is worse, target or crash test dummy?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Which is worse, target or crash test dummy?


Hey! I have a pair of 'Crash test dummy' socks (bright orange) that I wear with my Team Collin kit.


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

I think you have a point- motorists have never been friendly much- but road rage seems increasing- The though went through my mind just yesterday when someone had to pass me and make apoint of pulling WAAAY over to the right when she got stopped at the light ahead-
I went around her anyway-

I think that now, with the price of gas going up, and the general corporate "We mean business" Trump mentality in full gear- and the IMPORTANCE the car has become and the STRESS and EXPENSE of it all-

then here we are, out enjying ourselves and NOT PAYING much for it all!!!!!!

It just seems to be driving some people berserk a little bit more-

It's almost as bad as the late '60's again when people saw the rebirh of cycling here as really threatening....


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

*Road RAAAAAGGEEEE!*

oops double post

here's some old clownin'....


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

KWL said:


> OK, you've gotten some good serious recommendations, so I'll suggest you get this shirt. Lights strapped to the back of your hands is my serious contribution. A side benefit is how well they will light up your middle finger.


Hey, I took that photo several years ago at the Seacoast Century! It's a photo of a good friend. Did you photoshop this or did you pull it off the somethingawful website? I'd love to send it to my buddy, but if it was part of that site's photoshop phriday contest, I'd love to point him to that. Too funny...


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

*I love to take photographs, so mama don't take my Kodachrome away*

No, that's me in the photo, about 1970,

I was clowning around with my friend and got the idea, and since I had the helmet with the moon eyes

This photo I took of Dennis Christopher at the quarry in 1978 has been plastered around on the net- Good. enjoy.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Steve D said:


> Hey, I took that photo several years ago at the Seacoast Century! It's a photo of a good friend. Did you photoshop this or did you pull it off the somethingawful website? I'd love to send it to my buddy, but if it was part of that site's photoshop phriday contest, I'd love to point him to that. Too funny...


 I snagged it, must be a couple of years ago rite cheer on RBR. I wouldn't even know how to search for the original post as it must have been part of some horrific thread drift [as this was].


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sweet. another chick!
get ready, sk8er mom! 
useless without pics.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

harpon said:


> This photo I took of Dennis Christopher at the quarry in 1978 has been plastered around on the net- Good. enjoy.


Ha, I just watched Breaking Away on Netflix last week for the first time.


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

That jersey he almost gets hit by the car in was MY jersey

a wool Emily K blue Team Belgium look alike but with rainbow stripes
I gave it to Dennis after the scene.

I was real nervous that day for him, because I'd hit a Chevy head on about a month before.


----------

